# Plymouth to Roscoff ferry



## 362bkr (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi all . after owning our motorhome for nearly two weeks we are planning a trip to France. It seems to be a lot cheaper to go via Dover but its a long drive from Plymouth and we would really like to take advantage of having the ferry port on our doorstep (millbay). So please can i ask if there are any tips for getting the best price from Plymouth to Roscoff ?Thanks in advance.......


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I can get you 10% discount!

I will send you a PM

TM


----------



## 362bkr (Apr 29, 2013)

Cheers Teemyob


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Have also sent you the Club Voyage number - happy to give it to anyone that would like it - our gite guests also get it.

If you want advice feel free to ask - we use that route several times a year.

Dave


----------



## 362bkr (Apr 29, 2013)

Penquin said:


> Have also sent you the Club Voyage number - happy to give it to anyone that would like it - our gite guests also get it.
> 
> If you want advice feel free to ask - we use that route several times a year.
> 
> Dave


Many thanks 
Rob


----------

